# When should I change my oil?



## claudio12401 (Mar 29, 2008)

Ok guys and gals. I have a 2006 2.0T B6 Passat. 

I change the oil (synthetic 0W-40) every 5,000 miles. But I haven't been driving much at all lately. Now I know the shelf life of synthetic is supposed to be infinite, right :screwy:? So how long should I go before I should change it? 

I think I have like 3,000 miles since the last oil change which was done like third week of September 2010, almost 6 months.


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

I would recommend 5k miles or one year, whatever comes first...


----------



## claudio12401 (Mar 29, 2008)

Ok, cool. Thanks. I am gonna pick up the Mobil-1 special at Advanced 5 quarts and the filter for $32.99. Last time there was a restriction on the oil filter but hopefully I can score one this time.


----------

